# Charging TM Battery Question



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes that will work. In fact there is a product to work just that way that charges from your vehicle while towing. Of course you want to make sure you do not let alligator clips touch while charging.

If my battery was not so easily accessible I would do this my self.
I leave all my hatches open while boat is in garage anyways.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Carolinajim! Are you referring to the tow package associated with the Stealth1 charging system? Cause I almost bought that unit but in retrospect, I don't think it would have fit in my low profile center console. But I'm glad that the "reverse" charge is okay and I completely forgot about the tow package! Thanks man!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Them or troll bridge. Both are they same sort of thing.

The reverse charge is ok because at most your battery charger will be sending 20 amps "down the line to the battery. most 12 volt TM on full power pull almost twice, the Riptide 55 is designed up to 60 amps, so wire will handle it.


----------

